# Finally jumping in...



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi guys. I have been lurking here for a while, but just haven't been able to bring myself to post. We lost our first baby, Gideon Elliott Stuart, on October 13th last year. He was born at home on October 12th around 11:30 am. He suffered from occult cord prolapse during the birth. He was rushed to two different hospitals. The concluded that his brain was deprived of oxygen for too long. He never took a breath on his own, his heart was very weak and he had multiple organ failure. We decided to take him off the ventilator at the hospital, and he passed away immediately.

We have both taken some time to try and work through what happened. While it is the worst thing that has ever happened to us (hopefully that ever will - I don't want to live through somethign like that ever again), we are on the road to recovery. We are confident that nothing we could have done would have changed the outcome - it was just one of those horrible, unlucky things.

I may not have posted, but I have found comfort from many of the posts in this forum. I thought it only fair to share my story and include my contributions in the case that I can help someone else like you have helped me.

In a way, I hate to be here with you all, and I hate that you are all here with me. I wish we lived in a world where there was no need for a forum like this. *hugs* to you all, and I look forward to reminiscing and chatting and supporting you.


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry we're all here too.







Thank you for sharing your story.








Gideon Elliott Stuart


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

rachele, i am so very sorry to hear of your loss.









-s


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Rachele, I'm so very sorry for your loss of Gideon. I'm glad you decided to join us, the support I've gotten from fellow mommas has helped me in my grieving so much! It's so hard to be without our sweet babies, but the love we have for them is never ending and I think that somehow, they know this.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome, and







for Gideon Elliott Stuart.

You are definitely in good company here, and in the right place for lots and lots of







support.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Gideon is a beautiful name. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Thank you for joining us - it always helps to have another's perspective, advice and wisdom.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome - this community is positive and loving and so wonderful because of all the ladies on it







We lost Josie just three days before you lost Gideon, so we're almost on the same timeline here and also trying to conceive. If you'd like, pop into the conceiving after loss forum, and you'll find loads of help and it can actually be a very uplifting place to be!

I am so sorry about Gideon and everything you went through. You're right, it is horrible luck - it's just so shocking to have this kind of a thing happen to us. You're a strong lady though. Thank you for posting here and sharing. HUGE hugs to you.

XXXX


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## maemaemama (Oct 10, 2007)

so sorry. thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## mollyb33 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Gideon isn't with you. Hugs to you and your DP. Best of luck with TTC.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

So so sorry for your loss.







Gideon.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

i am so sorry, mama.









remembering gideon


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Rachele,

(((HUGS)))

I'm so, so pleased to see you posting here ... I've been thinking about you loads. I wish you continued healing.

I'm excited to see you're TTC again ... I'll be chart stalking you


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.














: We're here for you! I love the name Gideon.









Gideon


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. It's good to have support, and I hope I can be here for you all, too.

And Jill - I'll be waiting waiting for next month to chart stalk you - maybe we can be pregnant together again!


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your son.

I think we all sort of hate this forum... that we are here, but it is truly a wonderful place to heal. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh Rachele, what a heartbreaking experience.







I am so so very sorry for your great loss. You will find good support here.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome... I am sorry to hear about yout little guy. I agree about the love/hate relationship with this place, but I find it to be positive.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.









I love the name Gideon.


----------



## Finding Serenity (Aug 10, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Rachele, I'm so very sorry for your loss of Gideon.









MDC was invaluable to me after I lost my son to a cord accident
18 months ago and then conceived my Rainbow boy ; may you too
find comfort and support here amongst Mamas who understand.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry mama. I love the name Gideon.







I hope you can find some peace with your grief here. It is such a hard road to travel. I am happy that you are here, it's a club no one should ever have to join. Nonetheless we are all here to help support eachother. Such a broken, tight-nit and beautiful family we are here at these loss boards.







Thank you for sharing your story!


----------

